# Wabeco F1200E Milling Machine



## kellswaterri (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi folks, anyone have experience or comments on the above.
                                      John.


----------



## Florian (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi John

german product (no chinese rubbish)
aehm.. I know a guy who has one and he's totally happy with it. I also looked at these machines on a fair and it looks quite good. Of course, you can't compare it with a professional milling machine but for hobby its a good machine. The only weakness is the speed controller of the electric motor. If you want the rpm to be constant, its recommended to either buy the High speed version with frequency inverter on the basic configuration or to replace the standard motor and to put a three phase motor with frequency inverter. I would do this when the speed controller breaks down the first time. (This sometimes happens. But there are lots of guys having a wabeco for years with no speed controller damage..)

Florian


----------



## kellswaterri (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Florian, this is the one issue which I will have to be assured about '' the speed controller''...as I work with cast iron quite a lot I want to see if the controller switch is sealed from dust ingress...also how often breakdowns due to the speed controller have occured...now who is going to tell me that ;D
All the best for now,
             John.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 9, 2008)

kellswaterri  said:
			
		

> I want to see if the controller switch is sealed from dust ingress.



imho I would doubt it John, but I suspect a bit of silicone sealant would probably sort that out. 

Got to say though, if the CI dust is such a problem I'd be thinking more along the lines of "extraction" ........... cos we all need you to be posting in 2009, 2019, 2029 .......... etc 

 CC


----------



## Florian (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi john

i'll have a look at the switches on the mill when i visit that guy next time.
If you want to work with cast iron, you may need to use a vacuum cleaner to directly clean away any dust. 

Florian


----------



## Davidh (Oct 15, 2008)

kellswaterri  said:
			
		

> Hi folks, anyone have experience or comments on the above.
> John.



Lovely machine. I wouldn't call it a hobby machine but a small 'real' mill.

Re dust. There is no fan or forced vent so dust is not circulated through the pcb& switch.

The switch is a generic NVR start stop. If it gets smoked you change it.

Yes, the spindle speed is not feed back governed. This presents no problems.

5year warranty. There is some nice ones cnc at youtube.....


David


----------



## kellswaterri (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all,...more or less decided to go for the F1210E with bigger table...[1200 might just be too small a table]...all reports on these machines have been very positive to date...thank you all for your input.
All the best for now,
             John.


----------

